# New Transfer Express Video Shows How To Create Team And Class Roster Shirts



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Listing the names of players and group members on a shirt adds appeal when selling to schools, teams and organizations, but it also can mean a lot of extra time and effort for the apparel decorator. If you want the business, but not the work, learn how fast and simple it is to create a list of individual class or team names using the Easy View online designer in this recently released video. 

Offered by Transfer Express, the video provides a concise, practical introduction to this sales-boosting and labor-reducing tool. The clearly narrated clip walks you through a sample job using the easy-to-navigate program. You’ll learn how to get off to a fast start by selecting a predesigned layout or creating one of your own, and then customizing it with copy, colors and more. 

You’ll then see how you can type in or cut and paste individual names from another document, or import a list from a computer file, specifying the number of columns, their justification, and the space between them. Then after the list appears on the “art board,” you’ll discover how fast and easy the program makes it to adjust the size, font, and color of the text using built-in parameters developed by graphic experts to ensure your list looks as professional as possible. 

Check out the free video at List of Names and Typesetting In Easy View | Transfer Express.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

